# How to convert Mod/Tod to any video formats



## cherry99 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Question:*
1: What is .Mod and .Tod video?
2: How to convert .Mod and .Tod video to AVI, MPG, WMV, MPEG?
*Answer:*
1: .Mod and .Tod videos are mainly produced by digital harddisk camcorder such as JVC camcorder and so on. It is not common video formats and can only be played on some special players.
2:*Tipard Mod Converter*（Windows）and *Tipard Mod Converter for Mac* are all professional mod video converters. They can convert Mod and Tod videos to any popular video formats such as AVI, WMV, RM, RMVB, MP3, etc.

This guide shows how to convert your Mod/Tod video to popular video formats supported by your portable devices. 

*Part 1: How to convert Mod/Tod to any video format (For Windows)*

*Step 0:* Free download and install Tipard *Mod Converter*.
*Step 1:* Run Tipard Mod Converter and load your Mod/Tod files.










*Step 2:* Setup the output profile and the output file path.
*Step 3:* Start conversion
After you set all the settings, you can click “Start” to start conversion.

*Tips:* 
*1: How to join your file pieces*
If you want to merge several files into one file you can choose them and click the "Merge into one file" to do it.
*2: How to split your video*
The "Trim" function also servers as a video splitter for you to get any time-length video episode. You can set the "Start Time" and "End Time" to set the time of the clip or you can directly drag the slide bar to the accurate position. 










*3: How to crop off the black edges and adjust the size of video play region*
By using the "Crop" function you can crop the black edge of your video and you can also drag the line around the video image to adjust the video play region to fit for your mobile devices. 










*4: How to save your favorite picture*
If you like the current image when preview video, you can use the "Snapshot" option. Just click the "Snapshot" button the image will be saved and you can click the "Open" button next to "Snapshot" button to open your picture.

*Part 2: How to convert Mod/Tod to any video format (For Mac)*

*Step 0:* Install and run Tipard Mod Converter for Mac (*Intel Users* or *Power PC Users*)










*Step 1: Add files*
Click “Add File” to add your video files.
*Step 2: Set output video format*
Click “Profile” button from the drop-down list to select the output video format such as AVI, MPG, MPEG and WMV. You can click the “Settings” button to set parameters of your output video such as Frame Rate, Bitrate to get the best video quality as you want.
*Step 3: Click the “Start” button to start the conversion.*

*Tips:*
*1: Split your Mod/Tod video*
The “Trim” function also servers as a video splitter. You can set the “Start Time” and “End Time” to set the time of the clip or you can directly drag the slide bar to the accurate position. After cutting your Mod/Tod videos into small clips you can upload them to YouTube, Myspace and so on to share your video with people of the world.










*2: Crop your Mod/Tod video size*
By using the “Crop” function you can crop the black edge of your video and you can also drag the line around the video image to adjust your video to your mobile devices. With it you can enjoy and share your DV with other people anytime and anywhere.










*3. Set your Mod/Tod Movie Effect*
If you want to change the original video effect, you can click the Effect icon to set the video brightness, contrast, saturation, etc. You can also set the special effect for your movie to cater to your need.










*4: Merge your Mod/Tod videos*
If you want to merge several Mod/Tod videos into one file you can choose them and click the “Merge into one file” to do it.
*5: Capture your favorite picture*
If you like the current image of the video you can use the “Snapshot” option. Just click the “Snapshot” button the image will be saved and you can click the “Open” button next to “Snapshot” button to open your picture.

Now you can enjoy your Mod/Tod videos on your iPod/PSP/iPhone/Zune/Sansa/Mobile Phone/Zen……at any time and everywhere.

*Good news:*
Now you can get many DVD and video conversion tools released by Tipard Studio at a satisfactory price. Most products are at discount now and you can you visit the *Tipard Colorful Spring Garden* to get a wonderful experience.
No waiting, Just try now!


----------



## lilianaplus (May 15, 2014)

to convert video in format mod to avi, flv, mov or other video formats, you can search a video converter which transcodes mod, avi, flv, mkv, wmv, files. or any video converter searching out. mod converter select Mac version to convert and import mod to iMovie. ipad converter


----------

